# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Wrong Hitch Hiker:

## Northern Rivers

Venomous snake hitches ride home at more than 100km/h  - Yahoo7

----------

miss9ball (01-04-2017),Quark (01-04-2017)

----------


## miss9ball

She "nervously navigated the road for an hour"?? Surely they mean "ran screaming from the vehicle after 2.5 seconds."

----------


## Northern Rivers

That one was one of the deadliest out here. Taipans are the ultimate killer. You have 20 minutes from bite to anti-venim or you die. 

Inland taipan - Wikipedia

Rare...but I had only one encounter from one maybe 20 years ago. Our house was high on our hill, so you could look down into the paddocks.  I used to actually have great fun with a slingshot from up there...getting the mob into the next paddock. Anyway, a bull was going nuts. I mean mental. Like Lone Ranger's Horse, Silver. It was arching up on it's hindquarters and kicking forward...bucking like a horse. I got in the ute...dog running astride...and there was a taipan fanged onto the dewlap of the bull. That's like a fleshy area over the front of the throat. The dog charged it...tore the snake off and was shaking the buhgeezus out of it...and was bitten once. The dog went down in less than a minute. The bull was now going through rigor mortis....legs out stiff. The snake struck at my closed window. I ran it over like a thousand times and brought it into the vet. Yep. It's called the Fierce Snake for a reason. Still...awesome and very alpha to see. Like just one Spartan doing what he can with his life at Thermopylae. "Bring it on!"

Magnificent creature, IMO.

----------


## Canadianeye

That story is better than the feature NR!

Australia...spiders and snakes coming out your ass from the sounds of it.

----------

Quark (01-04-2017)

----------


## Garden House Queen

> That one was one of the deadliest out here. Taipans are the ultimate killer. You have 20 minutes from bite to anti-venim or you die. 
> 
> Inland taipan - Wikipedia
> 
> Rare...but I had only one encounter from one maybe 20 years ago. Our house was high on our hill, so you could look down into the paddocks.  I used to actually have great fun with a slingshot from up there...getting the mob into the next paddock. Anyway, a bull was going nuts. I mean mental. Like Lone Ranger's Horse, Silver. It was arching up on it's hindquarters and kicking forward...bucking like a horse. I got in the ute...dog running astride...and there was a taipan fanged onto the dewlap of the bull. That's like a fleshy area over the front of the throat. The dog charged it...tore the snake off and was shaking the buhgeezus out of it...and was bitten once. The dog went down in less than a minute. The bull was now going through rigor mortis....legs out stiff. The snake struck at my closed window. I ran it over like a thousand times and brought it into the vet. Yep. It's called the Fierce Snake for a reason. Still...awesome and very alpha to see. Like just one Spartan doing what he can with his life at Thermopylae. "Bring it on!"
> 
> Magnificent creature, IMO.


I always thought it would be nice to live in Australia. After reading your story....I think too much of my animals to even take the chance.

----------


## Quark

HOLY CRAP BATMAN!!!!!!!  :Icon Shaking:   :Icon Shaking:  :Icon Shaking:

----------


## Northern Rivers

> That story is better than the feature NR!
> 
> Australia...spiders and snakes coming out your ass from the sounds of it.


Most rural Aussies actually keep house spiders. We have what we call a Huntsman somewhere around the place. Eats all the other bug critters. It knows we won't bother it, either. They are tame...and intelligent: 

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=australian+huntsman+spider&biw=1255&bih=6  16&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&sqi=2&ved=0ahUK  EwiQzt-NwqjRAhXIVZQKHTxyBvoQsAQILw#imgrc=rg6bJqudNE-r-M%3A

----------

Big Dummy (01-04-2017),Canadianeye (01-05-2017)

----------


## Quark

> That one was one of the deadliest out here. Taipans are the ultimate killer. You have 20 minutes from bite to anti-venim or you die. 
> 
> Inland taipan - Wikipedia
> 
> Rare...but I had only one encounter from one maybe 20 years ago. Our house was high on our hill, so you could look down into the paddocks.  I used to actually have great fun with a slingshot from up there...getting the mob into the next paddock. Anyway, a bull was going nuts. I mean mental. Like Lone Ranger's Horse, Silver. It was arching up on it's hindquarters and kicking forward...bucking like a horse. I got in the ute...dog running astride...and there was a taipan fanged onto the dewlap of the bull. That's like a fleshy area over the front of the throat. The dog charged it...tore the snake off and was shaking the buhgeezus out of it...and was bitten once. The dog went down in less than a minute. The bull was now going through rigor mortis....legs out stiff. The snake struck at my closed window. I ran it over like a thousand times and brought it into the vet. Yep. It's called the Fierce Snake for a reason. Still...awesome and very alpha to see. Like just one Spartan doing what he can with his life at Thermopylae. "Bring it on!"
> 
> Magnificent creature, IMO.


You guys have some bad ass snakes down there. Two reasons I decided against OZ:Bad ass snakes which I hate and your politics which is worse than ours.

----------


## Quark

> Most rural Aussies actually keep house spiders. We have what we call a Huntsman somewhere around the place. Eats all the other bug critters. It knows we won't bother it, either. They are tame...and intelligent: 
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/search?q=australian+huntsman+spider&biw=1255&bih=6  16&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&sqi=2&ved=0ahUK  EwiQzt-NwqjRAhXIVZQKHTxyBvoQsAQILw#imgrc=rg6bJqudNE-r-M%3A


Damn almighty you guys have some bad ass stuff down there.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> You guys have some bad ass snakes down there. Two reasons I decided against OZ:Bad ass snakes which I hate and your politics which is worse than ours.


In Oz...we call the politicians, snoiks.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Damn almighty you guys have some bad ass stuff down there.


Seriously...the Huntsman will kill every bug it finds...including other spiders. They NEVER bother people. I imagine they sort of know there's a symbiosis with the house cleaning it does. If you get close to one...I swear there is intelligence behind all those eyes.

----------


## MrogersNhood

Did she pull out her .22 and kill it?

No.

Why?

They can't have guns in the Oz anymore.

Of all the places, they took their guns.

Nobody owns a "Quigley Down Under" gun down under.

My cousin does, though.

That place is very similar to here. we have poisonous snakes,gators, sharks. The difference is we have guns.


#1 method for killing a shark by a shark hunter= .45


.45 to the head. True story.

----------

